# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Посоветуйте антивирус для win 2003 файловый сервер, из бесплатного.

## foxmanru

Добрый день, если не затруднит.
Посоветуйте бесплатный антивирус на win 2003 (86) , ( на обычных компах стоит AVG free) :yes:

Жду ваших соображений, сервак 1с + подрублен как терминал сервер по инету.

----------


## foxmanru

Как бы так ) хоть и не совсем правильно )
ESET NOD32 Antivirus & Smart Security Business Edition 4.2.64.12 Rus Final (x86/x64) 
ESET NOD32 Antivirus Business Edition 4.2.64.12 x32 Final  http://depositfiles.com/files/dgikt5ssq
ESET NOD32 Antivirus Business Edition 4.2.64.12 x64 Final  http://depositfiles.com/files/qbw33wayy
Авто смена ключей!
TNOD User Password Finder 1.4.0.15 (32/64 Bit) http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/o4ye4v6bm

Установил проверил, все работает! удачи!

----------

mr.omon (09.10.2012), Zokerr (04.10.2011)

----------


## Zokerr

Очень нужная инфа а то все искал и незнал что на сервак залить а туту надо попробовать может нормально сработает

----------


## liros

Лучше Аваста пока ничего не нашел. Прекрасно работает.

----------


## Zokerr

*liros*, залей на обменник плиз... Да есть вопрос а он у тебя лицензионный или нашел с таблеткойИ? У меня аваст интернет секьюрети имеется но не знаю пойдет или нет И Может он специализированный для серваковИ?

----------


## AHDRUXA

Использую KAV6 для FS (kav6fs) - преимущества - нет черного списка и ключей в инете полно.
Еще Kaspersky Small Office Security 9 работает по подобной схеме...
Инсталяхи можно скачать с официального сайта, ключи - гугл в помощь. ))

----------


## Zokerr

пробовал установить аваст на serv 2003  ни в какую просто отказывается и все ну ни как не хочет устанавливаться. Есть какая альтернативаИ?

----------


## transdex

http://www.comss.ru/page.php?id=712
Из этой ссылки  следует, что Антивирус avast! Free вполне себе  работоспособен на server 2003

----------


## Алексей 163

вот бесплатный каспер ...нужно только установить и сам обновляться будет http://letitbit.net/download/20046.2...virus.exe.html            у меня тож 2003

----------


## alexey1x

Скачать бесплатно Avast! Internet Security v 7.0.1426 Final (ML/RUS) + активация до 2050 г.

Avast! Internet Security 7 - предназначен для защиты вашего компьютера от возможного заражения вирусами и от другими угрозами со стороны вредоносных программ. Предлагаемая расширенная версия программы включает также ряд дополнительных функций, в том числе экран сценариев и модуль виртуализации процессов, а в состав пакета avast! Internet Security 7.0 входят антиспамовый фильтр и встроенный брандмауэр. 

Основные технологии: 
 • Антивирусное и антишпионское ядро 
 • Защита от руткитов в реальном времени 
 • База avast! Community IQ 
 • Изучение приемов злоумышленников в незащищенных сетях 
 • Интеллектуальное средство проверки avast! Intelligent Scanner 
 • Интеллектуальные обновления вирусных баз 
 • Автоматический/игровой режим 
 • "Зеленый" компьютер 
 • Щит файловой системы/электронной почты 
 • Веб-щит 
 • Щит P2P/мгновенных сообщений 
 • Сетевой щит 
 • Щит поведения 
 • Щит скриптов 
 • Изолированная среда avast! Sandbox 
 • Автоматический брандмауэр 
 • Антиспам 

Что нового в 7-ой версии: 
 • Новый установщик 
 • Улучшения в интерфейсе 
 • сервис FileRep (на основе облака) 
 • Потоковое обновления 
 • Улучшения песочницы и автоматической песочницы (autosandbox) 
 • Улучшение защиты браузера 
 • Удаленная помощь для помощи вашим друзьям с проблемами на компьютере 
 • Инструмент поддержки (собирает лог-файлы и т.д. вместе, что позволяет представить их avast! для устранения неполадок) 
 • Экспорт / Импорт настроек 
 • Улучшение заставки 
 • Работает на Win8 Developer Preview 
 • И многие, многие улучшения безопасности. 

 Год выпуска: 2012 
 Версия: v.7.0.1426 
 Платформа: Windows® 2000|XP|Vista|7 (x32|x64) 
 Язык интерфейса: ML|Rus 
 Лекарство: Crack в архиве до 2050 года 
 Размер: 96.83 Mb 

Скачать Avast! Internet Security v 7.0.1426 Final (ML/RUS): 

Turbobit 

Shareflare



Скачать бесплатно антивирус - Symantec Endpoint Protection 12.1.1000 Build 157 RU1 (Русская версия)

Symantec Endpoint Protection объединяет Symantec AntiVirus™ и усовершенствованное средство 
 предотвращения угроз, обеспечивая непревзойденную защиту переносных и настольных 
 компьютеров, а также серверов от вредоносных программ. Кроме того, обеспечивается защита 
 даже от наиболее сложных, неуловимых для традиционных средств безопасности атак, таких как 
 руткит, эксплойт «нулевого дня» и изменяющиеся программы-шпионы. 

Symantec Endpoint Protection предоставляет не только передовую в отрасли антивирусную защиту, но также 
 основанную на сигнатурах защиту от программ-шпионов. Это решение также обеспечивает предотвращение 
 угроз, что позволяет защитить конечные точки от целенаправленных и неизвестных атак. Оно включает 
 готовые активные технологии, которые автоматически анализируют поведение приложений и сетевых подключений для 
 обнаружения и блокировки подозрительных действий, а также возможности администрирования, позволяющие 
 запретить определенные действия устройств и приложений, которые считаются крайне опасными для организа- 
 ции. 

 Название: Symantec Endpoint Protection 
 Год/Дата Выпуска: 2011 
 Версия: 12.1.1000 Build 157 RU1 
 Разработчик: Symantec 
 Сайт разработчика: http://www.symantec.com/business/endpoint-protection 
 Разрядность: 32bit+64bit 
 Совместимость с Vista: полная 
 Совместимость с Windows 7: полная 
 Язык интерфейса: Русский 
 Таблэтка: триальная лицензия на 60 дней. 
Для неуправляемого клиента - не требуется. 

Системные требования: Клиентские рабочие станции и серверы 
 Процессор 
 * Примечание: Itanium не поддерживается 
 * Процессор Intel Pentium или совместимой архитектуры (32- или 64-разрядный)

Скачать Symantec Endpoint Protection 12.1.1000 Build 157 RU1 (Русская версия): 

Shareflare 

Letitbit

----------


## raven575

Только что попробовал установить бесплатную версию COMODO Internet Security на Windows Server 2003 SP2. При запуске инсталлятора он мне сообщил, что "Установочный пакет не поддерживает данную платформу". Но, на удачу, я попробовал запустить инсталяционный пакет в режиме совместимости с Windows XP и он запустился, установил приложение, обновил антивирусную базу и просканировал компьютер на вирусы. Пока полет нормальный.
COMODO брал свежий с www.comodo.com из раздела Free Products.

----------

